# Tf2 Spy fox reskin



## CodedRage (Jul 11, 2012)

I've googled everywhere, I've checked in game banana and tf2mods but I can't seem to find a Fox skin for the TF2 spy, any ideas? (I would make it myself but my art skills are stick figures :\)


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 11, 2012)

I have only ever seen scout. :>


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2012)

most likly you just saw the Scout skin getting reworked for the Spy personally for someone...just like how I personally have Renamon as scout


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> most likly you just saw the Scout skin getting reworked for the Spy personally for someone...just like how I personally have Renamon as scout


o.o I want to see how badly she fits the Tf2verse


----------



## CodedRage (Jul 11, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> most likly you just saw the Scout skin getting reworked for the Spy personally for someone...just like how I personally have Renamon as scout



I've never seen one, probably doesn't exist


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> ...just like how I personally have Renamon as scout


You know what they say about that:  If you don't have screenshots it doesn't exist.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 13, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> You know what they say about that:  If you don't have screenshots it doesn't exist.



I know the class icons exist, http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs48/f/2009/169/3/2/TF2_Renamon_HUD_by_Nizulz.png .Not sure about an actual reskin.

Also, the scout scares me. o.o


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2012)

God fucking damnit, furries.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 13, 2012)

Why must everything be furryized..


----------



## Fernin (Jul 13, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Why must everything be furryized..



For the same reason pony******s have to turn everything into mlp based bullshit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2012)

Fernin said:


> For the same reason pony******s have to turn everything into mlp based bullshit.



I'm still not understanding why.

Either way it's just inexplicably retarded.


----------



## CodedRage (Jul 25, 2012)

The question is, Why WOULDN'T everything be furryized


----------



## CodedRage (Jul 25, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with bronies, they are technically an extension of the furry fandom. And I know lots of furries who are also Bronies.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 25, 2012)

What's wrong with the human Spy? Looks fine to me.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 25, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> What's wrong with the human Spy? Looks fine to me.



SHhhhhh! Don't say such things! You wouldn't want the furries to think you might actually be a 'normal' or heaven forbid even worse, NOT want to turn everything insight into a furry animal to make it somehow relatable! @.@


----------



## Maisuki (Jul 26, 2012)

CodedRage said:


> The question is, Why WOULDN'T everything be furryized


Some of us actually want nice things.



CodedRage said:


> they are technically an extension of the furry fandom.


Uh... How about no.


----------

